# Rigs this weekend?



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

Anyone thinking of heading to the rigs this weekend? I'm watching the weather now but we should be out there. Lemme know. We'll be on 16/68 if the weather holds up.


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

Headed anywhere in particular? We got passed up by green water at HM last Friday.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

Petronius, Beercan, ram etc. Leaving friday afternoon, be back saturday. Ya'll heading out?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

might wanna look at the water before you waste all of that fuel......


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

caca water

:boo


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

Can someone post a hilton's shot so I can get a glance at what the water is looking like now?



-guy that does not have a membership


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Dempsetc (6/16/2009)*Can someone post a hilton's shot so I can get a glance at what the water is looking like now?
> 
> -guy that does not have a membership


I doubt you are going to get that request. Especially since the people that have hiltons have paid good money for that service. Plus the owner of the site frequents this forum. So requests like that are frowned upon. It is pretty easy to get a membership, heck you will spend more on fuel this weekend than the whole years membership. Now with that being said, if you are blue water fishing and want to go to the rigs, you better not even slow down at the Beer Can. Blue water looks like at least at the Nakika and beyond. It is pea green everywere else. There was some reported blended blue sse of the squiggles. But as far as blue water, it is a long way from home


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

- Deleted the whole thing then.


----------



## M L (Nov 16, 2007)

I wouldn't go unless satellite imagery changes. Water is real bad out there. I went out to the Marlin/Beer Can last weekend. Waste of gas and time.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the shot. Not trying to "impose" on someone else's membership to Hilton's. I didn't realize it was that big of a deal. We might alter where we are going and may not go at all but I just wanted a shot of what was going on. Thanks for posting an image for me.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

^ No problem. If ya need anything else, just ask.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

HEy Amanda..what are the X s


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I will be on location at Thunderhorse by Thursday morning, and I will be able to give a first hand account of the conditions when I get there. I should be on location at Thunderhorse for approx 2 weeks.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

how far is thunderhorse from orange beach


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Xiphius (6/16/2009)*HEy Amanda..what are the X s


They'rejust the icons forspots... the far right Xs arethe wings &squiggles, for reference


----------



## Donzi32 (Jan 31, 2009)

How does water look at Independence Hub?


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

On June 18's shot at 1850, the Independence I have in Supermap:



Image Removed.



for reference, the green is about10nm north


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

---We have Chloro data inside Supermap for FREE... our FREE Chloro data is from MODIS Aqua &I could have posted 3 of those shots but instead of taking up that space with 3 different images I posted 1 image from SeaView instead (which IS our optional subscription).

I'll shoot you a PM.

The last image that you removed that I posted last night was a FREE one, likethe others I could have posted... ones you do not need a "subscription" for.

Ido this for fishermen not for a $. I was trying to help.


----------



## pcolom1 (Jun 12, 2009)

whats the best image to look at to determine where the blue water is and isnt? how come the modis true color hasnt been updated since june 17


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

If you're using Supermap: 

Blue Water = FREE Chlorophyll Images & SeaView's Plankton Images... FREE MODIS True Color too

MODIS True Color has an Image in Supermap taken June 19 at 2:46 (it's 2:50 cst right now, notice how quick it was posted into supermap).


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

sorry i know all the blue water thing, but ive caught a lot of tunas in green, blue/green water. they are most of the times a little deeper but deep jigging should work..... no question marlin is an other topic....


----------

